# Ugh.... tangled tail



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay so the other day ago i braided Rowdys tail, and left it inot get krimpy for the show, and guess what?!?!?!?!?!?!? it is all tangled when i get out there. And i mean tangled!!! his tail drags on the ground but it is so tangled and all bunched up so now it like at hte tail bone, its so tangled. How to i get it out??????


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you have any kind of detangler? I use the Cowboy Magic detangler and it works really well. Start at the bottom of his tail and work your way up with your fingers. It might take a while but hopefully it will work. Just be gentle and patient.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Do you have any kind of detangler? I use the Cowboy Magic detangler and it works really well. Start at the bottom of his tail and work your way up with your fingers. It might take a while but hopefully it will work. Just be gentle and patient.


Cowboy Magic works wonders. =]


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Also, just good ole conditioner, just put some globs on there and work it out, that has always worked wonders for me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also use Cowboy Magic- it really works.  I would try that, & maybe some ShowSheen to make it even more less tangled.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

CowBoy Magic! It works amazingly!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I use show sheen, it works really, really well. I always found cowboy magic not to work very well at detangling, but that's just me.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

Use Some detangler. I like cowboy magic or showsheen. You can also make your own my mixing:
1/4 cup fly spray
1/4 cup baby oil
1/4 cup hair conditioner
1/4 water (can be omited for a thicker mix, I usually do).


It works pretty good, and it is cheaper.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there...How frustrating...Right before show.
I think all the methods above work wonders....the one brumby suggested is good and the oils hels but cn some times become gooy....But it will leave a nice shine...
The main thing to remember is to 1) pe as patient as you can, 2) like the others also mentioned start and the very very bottom...If your horse has a really long thick tail and a sort of nest at the bottom I would try to use a wide type brush or comb and work on t=little sections at a time...
I was an Event goom for a friend for a while when I did not have a horse to ride and had a similar siutaion happen...It took a long time to get the job done, I mean a long time...but eventualy with patience and care not to rip or pull to much it did become untangled and still looked excellent!
You'll be good to go with the suggestions above.....
HP


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha i would ask smrobs. She got this ungodly massive tangle out of her draft mares tail.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know you may think its just tangled but when i say that, i meen notted up baaaaadddddd. when i felt it it just felt soo nasty and you couldnt even poke a finger thro it it was just horrible.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

cowboy magic, infusium 23 leave in conditioner and showsheen have all worked on my horse's long tail. good luck!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I use Show Sheen too. Works well.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

A lady from my moms work is giving me thins oil stuff, and hopfully it works.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

UPDATE::: ok so i just got some veggie oil from my house befoer we went to ride today. after i was done riding me and my mom worked on Rowdys tail. And oh boy, that veggie oil worked wonders!!!! But we only got about 6 inches of the knot out. The knot it about 1'6'' long.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

either conditioner or coconut oil- i have had excellent results with both; not to mention they are both cheaper than cowboy magic and will actually condition the tail.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

When you say conditioner do you mean human or horse conditioner?


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

mane n' tail equine strenght works just as well :]


----------



## Doc (Jun 12, 2009)

Brumby's suggestion is a good one, and cost effective, since most would have those items in the tack box anyway. I myself have used the same mixture, and can attest to its effectiveness.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

here are pics of the horrid knot


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats why I don't leave braids in, that, and the Canadiens tend to go after anything that looks funny to them, halters, braids, tailbags...

Speaking of tailbags, one might come in handy for next time you braid to stop it from turning from a braid to a knot...unless you did use one and just didn't mention it.

My advice for the tail is: Peanut butter. Thats right, PB. Get a big, cheap jar of smooth or regular and butter that sucker up! Leave it sit as long as possible but DO NOT turn him out with other horses while its in. Then just work the knot out, rinse throughly, and load with fly-spray (to cover up any leftover PB smell)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i will try that


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> When you say conditioner do you mean human or horse conditioner?


either one, I always use suave because it is so cheap.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is not nearly as bad as the "rat's nest" of a mane and tail on a mare I worked with last year. There is no super fast or magic product that works by just applying it and watching it come untangled.

I've had great luck with using WD-40 and starting at the bottom and picking the knot out a little at a time.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Always start at the bottom. Pull a few hairs at a time, nothing more. Slowly work your way up. Patience is the key.
Good luck!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats the bad thing im not very patient lol


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I like to use Eqyss products..the Avacado spray is awesome and makes tails/manes/body really nice and its all natural so none of that extra stuff like silicone and stuff that cna dry out horses. I also use Coconut Oil and boy using both combined has worked wonders!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

morganshow11 said:


> Thats the bad thing im not very patient lol


Then you should be raising gerbils not working with horses. (read the third line of my signature)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Then you should be raising gerbils not working with horses. (read the third line of my signature)


 
Even better, don't work with animals. Ever tried to socialize baby gerbils? It takes a LOT of patience, as does any thing to do with animals


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahahaha!^^


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

OMG the picture of that knot is nightmarish!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think that comment was necessary at all.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> I don't think that comment was necessary at all.


Sorry, it was a little harsh but meant with tongue in cheek.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

did you get the tangles out? There is a gel detangler you can buy for horses that is really good... sante fe I think..in an orange bottle but any people conditioner (gel/lotion type) should work. Just use your fingers to seperate it, don't try to brush it out. My walker mare had horrific knots and briars in her tail when I got her. It took me about 2 weeks of working w/ it everyday to get it out but it did all come out and I didn't loose the length of the tail. 

Did you braid and knot it?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with MIEeventer, she was asking how to get a tangle out of a tail, she didnt deserve that comment. I agree with the showsheen or infuism, leave in conditioners. Its gonna take some work to get that bad tangle out, i mean wow.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

The OP made a new comment, and it was responded to. It wasn't rude. It was the truth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How did it work? Did you get the knot out? When Bessie came home, her tail was one big rat from the end of her tail bone all the way to her fetlock. I spent about 3 hours and half a bottle of conditioner getting it all out. However, I do not show so I was not as concerned about breaking lots of hairs so I used a big tooth comb to work it out. It ended up losing a lot of mass but actually got longer and I had to cut around 8 inches off the bottom that was dragging. Just by looking at your picture, I don't think the knot would be as bad as it seems once you start working it out.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

No i did not get the tangle out yet:'( So like everyday i go out there i will try all that stuff a day a work at it


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Morgan, you should do it all at one time otherwise every time he swishes his tail, lays down, or swats at flies, it will retangle.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I will just put my tail bag on him^^


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *morganshow11*  
_*Thats the bad thing im not very patient lol*_

Then you should be raising gerbils not working with horses. (read the third line of my signature) 
__________________
.
_Time is not an indicator of experience. Some people own horses for 20 years and some own horses for 1 year 20 times.

There are only two things that scare a horse - things that move and things that don't._

_*Time and Patience - works for horses and people alike.*_

In my opinion the comment was a neccessary evil... It is true that impatient people don't make it far in the world of horses. This tail experience is a miserable lesson in patients......


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im patiant with my horse, but just not when it comes to haveing to get out knots or whatever


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Im patiant with my horse, but just not when it comes to haveing to get out knots or whatever


Then simply be more careful and then this won't happen again.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know, getting knots out is really an icky job. Just keep plugging away....


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I know, getting knots out is really an icky job. Just keep plugging away....


It's not going to get any better if it just sits there.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The purpose of a tail bag is to keep you horse's tail clean and untangled before a show. It is not meant to be used as an everyday solution to your lack of patience in unknotting his tail. Air needs to get to his tail to keep it healthy and uncovered to swat flies. 

Spend the day unraveling his tail and brush it daily to keep it that way. Do it once and you should not have to do it again.. As part of my routine, I get up early every morning and groom my horses while they are eating - every morning, regardless of weather or how I am feeling or what time I got to bed the night before. By keeping it up I don't have a lot of work to do when the time comes. It is part of responsible horsemanship.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Gonna have to just crack down and dedicate time to it. Might as well get it out of the way or it'll just keep getting worse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

did you get the rubber band out? It can't be THAT bad. It's from a braid right? Just pull it out... YOU CAN DO IT... I have faith.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm really lucky. Our QHses' manes and tails are straight straight straight and slick. They don't take much grooming. Thankfully!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Your gonna just have to dedicate your hole day to this, well maybe not a hole entire day but you get my drift, and just work the knot out. Like farm pony said, if its a braid you should be able to get out it relativly easy, you just have to find the begining of the knot and work your way threw. And with as thick as his tail looks, i think you are going to have to brush it everyday, especially with fly season.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

YAY!! I got it out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Yay...that's fantastic! Now make sure the next time you put a braid in, that you make sure to double band it...or three...Here's how I braid my horse's tails when I braid; depending on thickness, it's two or three braids; Pride's was really thick, so he got three...and usually two to three bands, not too tight, but the extra bands helped to ensure the braids stayed put, even with herd mates. Picture is clickable...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Huh, thats unique. I have never seen anything quite like that.  Very interesting.

Morganshow, any after pix? Congrats on getting it out. I know that he is much more comfortable now. LOL


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

M2P- i braided 9 braids in his tail and then braided them all together and that is how it got tangled so bad.

Smrobs- i will get pics next time i go out!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

why did you do it like that? Someone tell you to? I'm just curious.. If you do it again, just do one thick braid, you'll still get the wave look you were wanting...

My walker has a tangle, I thought about posting a pic. I worked on it last night, she had a wire in it, a wierd one, like some type of insulated wire, way up high. Nothing like what I have around my house... strange... she still has a small tangle but I doused it w/ conditioner... I'll get the rest out today....


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay on getting out the knot!!! You gotta post pictures! haha

Whenever I see my mare, about every day to every other day, I ALWAYS brush her mane and tail and sometimes condition it. It makes it so knots do not stay. 

I also found that fly spray on the tail works good at getting out knots, and keeping the hair smooth. AND when they swat the flys with there tail, it spreads the fly spray around on there bodies. So its a win win situation!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

YAY for getting it out. Show us a pic!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I used veggie oil to get it out when he first got the knot. And when i finished it i didnt have to put any in cuz it was soooooo silky and smooth


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> M2P- i braided 9 braids in his tail and then braided them all together and that is how it got tangled so bad.
> 
> Smrobs- i will get pics next time i go out!


Huh...I've never had a horse tail get tangled; but then I keep the individual braids separate; did you just braid the nine braids, but not band the ends, and then the band at the end of the 'one' braid fell out, causing the knotted mess? That's just confusing why, if the braid was done properly it became such a huge mess...it shouldn't have...:-|


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dancer had a two foot long mat in her tail when we got her. When I started trying to comb it out, it was so dense and compacted that the teeth of the comb would not pentrate it! I worked on it for days, but finally had to cut her tail. I wanted to wait until fly season was over, but found that the mat also had bailing wire running through it and she was scratching up her butt. To make matters worse, she got it hung up on a tree branch in the pasture and was stuck! She has a nasty reputation, but she stood perfectly still for me to cut her free. She looks a little sad now - she had a loooonnnng beautiful tail. She still has a good length on her tail (I've seen Appys with way less), but still...

The grandkids used the matted tail chunk to play baseball with. Well, wiffle ball anyway. It works pretty well!:?


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Im glad you got that nasty knot out i hate when they get burs and stuff tangeled in ther tail and then the burs get stuck to you. lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> Huh...I've never had a horse tail get tangled; but then I keep the individual braids separate; did you just braid the nine braids, but not band the ends, and then the band at the end of the 'one' braid fell out, causing the knotted mess? That's just confusing why, if the braid was done properly it became such a huge mess...it shouldn't have...:-|


I made 9 individual braids then braided three braids out of the 9 braids. them braided those together, and i tied up all of teh ends.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I made 9 individual braids then braided three braids out of the 9 braids. them braided those together, and i tied up all of teh ends.


 no wonder it made such a large knot.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on getting it out . Thumper is part miniature horse, so he has an extra thick mane that gets tangled ALL the time! It can be so frustrating .


----------



## firefighterswife (Aug 5, 2009)

cowboy majic or I have used baby oil with great results as well


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad you got the knot out. For the future, a friend of mine suggested mineral oil (or baby oil, it's the same thing, just with a fragrance added) which is pretty cheap.


----------

